# iPhone 5S macro lens 4 in 1



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 31, 2015)

Has anyone tryed the lenses that clip onto your phone? 

I wanna get one but wanna hear some input
Thanks stank


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 1, 2015)

No one has tryed these I guess. I am gonna give the china ones a try it's $10 for the 4 in 1 from DHgate gonna see how they work out


----------



## emrldthumb (Feb 2, 2015)

I've used scavenged lenses from laser pointers and CDROM drives, which should be similar, and they work well enough. I just posted some photos using that method.


----------

